# Mis Biosearch empezando a calentar motores



## ex pepito feliz (26 Abr 2018)

Espero que esteis todos dentro porque esto va a petar en breve..

1,185 

ya lleva un par de intentos de romper 1,191 YO HOY NO LO ESPERABA.
por lo tanto si dice de volver a la lateralidad 1,12 -1,16 nada raro.

pero por otro lado, lo logico y sensato es empezar a tomar posiciones desde YA.

solo queria recordarlo para los despistaos.. que luego no se diga que no se aviso jeje

no descarto que de posible entrada sobre 1,12-14 ya cada uno sabra su operativa


----------



## Aitian (26 Abr 2018)

Hola ex pepito. Pienso lo mismo que tu. Me dió señal el otro día (18/04) y entré a 1,175€, y despues me ha seguido dando señales, asi que esperando que pegue el subidón. 

Ayer entré en Amper en 0,213€ y ya le saco un 9%, unos 500 euritos muy majos, espero que Bio tambien de alegrías, ejjeje


----------



## El que te focka (26 Abr 2018)

Yo tengo un paquetito a 1,38 desde hace un par de semanas, cuando parecía también que lo iba a petar entonces. Visto lo visto, igual compro más y así, de paso, promedio. 

Se supone que en un par de semanas o así presentan los resultados del Q1, ¿no?


----------



## ex pepito feliz (26 Abr 2018)

El que te focka dijo:


> Yo tengo un paquetito a 1,38 desde hace un par de semanas, cuando parecía también que lo iba a petar entonces. Visto lo visto, igual compro más y así, de paso, promedio.
> 
> Se supone que en un par de semanas o así presentan los resultados del Q1, ¿no?



del 13 al 16 de marzo, segun estuve mirando.
ahora mismo estan peligrosisimas para hacer un intra. si sales puede ser que tengas que

ir detras  

cuando la empujen bien.. mejor estar dentro


----------



## ex pepito feliz (26 Abr 2018)

Por cierto, estoy dentro a 1,12


----------



## Cipariso (27 Abr 2018)

Pero en qué rangos ves tú la lateralidad 1,12-1.16?
Y la resistencia del 1,191?
Hamijo, siento decirte que puede que aciertes pero lo más probable (estadística, por técnico) es que vuelva hacia 0,841.
En fin, que si quieres que chicharreemos, chicharreamos...


----------



## ex pepito feliz (27 Abr 2018)

Cipariso dijo:


> Pero en qué rangos ves tú la lateralidad 1,12-1.16?
> Y la resistencia del 1,191?
> Hamijo, siento decirte que puede que aciertes pero lo más probable (estadística, por técnico) es que vuelva hacia 0,841.
> En fin, que si quieres que chicharreemos, chicharreamos...



Los 0,84 no descarlo verlo en alguna correccion post resultados.( nunca se sabe) 

ahora mismo no tiene motivos para hacerlo y si para un tramo alcista muy decente. aunque igual a mi se me escapa algo, y tu sabes mas que los demas.

te importaria argumentar lo que acabas de escribir?


----------



## Cipariso (27 Abr 2018)

Si esto no es llevar 15 años empapelando a mansalva, pues no sé lo que es.
Has visto cómo lo paran en el 0,84, no? Por algo será.
Que se puede ir a 1,9 a 2,3 o a 17? Sí, se puede. Que es, por estadística, altísimamente improbable... Decide tú, es tu dinero.




Perdón. No sé poner el gráfico más claro, pero más o menos se ve... o lo puedes buscar tú.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (27 Abr 2018)

Cipariso dijo:


> Si esto no es llevar 15 años empapelando a mansalva, pues no sé lo que es.
> Has visto cómo lo paran en el 0,84, no? Por algo será.
> Que se puede ir a 1,9 a 2,3 o a 17? Sí, se puede. Que es, por estadística, altísimamente improbable... Decide tú, es tu dinero.
> 
> ...






la compañía ha firmado recientemente un acuerdo de licencia con Nestec, filial de Nestlé, que según algunos operadores no está siendo valorado en toda su extensión.

Mediante este acuerdo, suscrito por un período inicial de 10 años, la empresa nutricional comercializará un complemento alimenticio en más de 40 países destinado a la salud de la mujer durante el período de lactancia elaborado con la cepa patentada por Biosearch.

*Dicha cepa, denominada comercialmente “Hereditum Lactobacillus Fermentum”, se ha demostrado efectiva en la prevención y tratamiento de los síntomas asociados a la mastitis humana.* La cooperación entre Biosearch y Nestlé contempla unos ingresos estimados entre 25 y 30 millones de euros en los primeros cinco años de comercialización del producto.

Solo es un punto de partida. te garantizo que no tiene que ver nada la empresa de hace unos años con la que se esta creando.

empresa plagada de proyectos, apenas deuda y entrando el anterior trimestre en beneficios ( los cuales no dejaran de crecer)

los resultados saldran a principio de semana, de echo supuestamente ya salieron, pero el enlace esta mal y no se puede abrir.

la semana que viene veremos si tienes tu razon o la tengo yo.


----------



## Cipariso (27 Abr 2018)

A ver, que no se trata de que tenga razón yo o la tengas tú. Se trata de ver, lo más objetivamente posible (por técnico o por fundamentales, me da igual), si tal o cual empresa es una posibilidad de inversión. No tengo nada en tu contra ni en contra de Bioserch.

Si quieres una empresa sin deuda, ahí tienes Inditex o BME. (Sólo eso, el no tener deuda financiera, tampoco es en sí mismo un criterio de inversión, aunque ayuda).

Y respecto a lo que comentas de los contratos presentes y/o futuros (con Nestlé en este caso, según dices), repasa los que tuvo en vigor varios años una empresa como Oryzon Genomics. Creo que tuvo uno de 300 o 500 millones con Roché u otra de las gordas, no recuerdo ahora pero no hay más que googlear. También tenía no sé cuántos procesos con moléculas milagrosas EN DESARROllO. ¿Y dónde acabó Oryzon? ¿Cuántas ampliaciones hizo diluyendo a muerte a minoritarios?

Sólo quería que tuvieras otra visión acerca del tema. Repito, no tengo nada contra ti (no te conozco) ni contra Bioserch (no soy accionista y me da igual lo que haga). lo único que quería apuntar es que, en este caso, hay que rascar muy poco para que empiece a verse el cartón.

Dicho esto, te deseo lo mejor en tu apuesta, de verdad. Espero que te salga bien.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (27 Abr 2018)

El que te focka dijo:


> Yo tengo un paquetito a 1,38 desde hace un par de semanas, cuando parecía también que lo iba a petar entonces. Visto lo visto, igual compro más y así, de paso, promedio.
> 
> Se supone que en un par de semanas o así presentan los resultados del Q1, ¿no?



Perdon. los resultados como otros años, los tenia que haber presentado a mediados de Mayo. pero parece ser que la semana que viene salen.

si los adelantan.... por algo seráienso:

---------- Post added 27-abr-2018 at 21:54 ----------

---------- Post added 27-abr-2018 at 21:57 ----------




Cipariso dijo:


> A ver, que no se trata de que tenga razón yo o la tengas tú. Se trata de ver, lo más objetivamente posible (por técnico o por fundamentales, me da igual), si tal o cual empresa es una posibilidad de inversión. No tengo nada en tu contra ni en contra de Bioserch.
> 
> Si quieres una empresa sin deuda, ahí tienes Inditex o BME. (Sólo eso, el no tener deuda financiera, tampoco es en sí mismo un criterio de inversión, aunque ayuda).
> 
> ...





Ya se que no tienes nada contra mi ni contra la empresa, y pienso que siempre es bueno varios puntos de vista, siempre lo mas objetivo posible. disculpa si te hice pensar lo contrario.


ahora mismo Bio es un valor en manos de las llamadas manos fuertes. al igual que Audax Y Solaria. estan apostando muy fuerte por las tres, y lo seguiran haciendo porque estos tios no son idiotas del todo.
las tres son alcistas a medio y largo plazo, con una proyeccion brutal en sus respectivos sectores. su revalorizacion en el corto/ medio/largo plazo es inevitable. 
realmente es un caso muy curioso lo de estas tres empresas. son las tres joyas del continuo, y lo mejor esque vienen con un pan bajo el brazo. los gordos creen en ellas.

claro que puede visitar los niveles que mencionas, en esto de bolsa nunca se sabe y no deja nunca de sorprender,
pero lo mas normal segun fundamentales y tecnico esque esto vuele en las proximas semanas.
vigilalas e intenta sacarle unos duros si la situacion se tercia. un saludo

añado. muy importante este 1trimestre. a ver como evoluciona. IMPORTANTISIMO. todo hace indicar que seran muy buenos. a ver si es verdad.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (27 Abr 2018)

El que compre ahora:
Biosearch.
Atrys.
Gigas.
Audax.
Solaria.
Facephi.
Dudo que pierda dinero a largo plazo.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (27 Abr 2018)

bankiero dijo:


> El que compre ahora:
> Biosearch.
> Atrys.
> Gigas.
> ...



Añade Amper ( tremendo plan de negocio 2018-2020)... y ojito con Inypsa ( esta ultima esta con el tema de la Ak) vigilar.


----------



## Cipariso (27 Abr 2018)

bankiero dijo:


> El que compre ahora:
> Biosearch.
> Atrys.
> Gigas.
> ...



Venga, sólo he mirado la primera, por echar un vistazo. (Audax y Solaria ya sabemos que llevan un tiempo al sol que más calienta. Muy intensivas en capital, sobre todo en la fase de proyecto y construcción y luego agua. Sobre todo Audax. las dejamos para otro día).

Facephi, la maravilla del reconocimiento facial venido de Alicante. Mira que tiene cosas Alicante... Tierra, paisajes, historia, playas, cultura ancestral, gastronomía... Y me vendes el reconocimiento facial puntero a nivel mundial. Tócate los huevos. Ni te pongo el gráfico. Búscalo pero ya te digo que la empapelada ha sido de época, y lo que le queda.

Gigas no sé ni lo que es, pero ya la echaré un ojo.

Y Atrys. Bueno, a primera vista, el gráfico no tiene mala pinta. Después la buscas y está en el MAB... bueno. A 3,12 leuros, vale. Supongo que estará en fixing, me digo...
Y oh, sorpresa!, hoy ha movido la asombrosa cifra de 1.240 euros en un mercado, el MAB, que contrata de media diaria 1.640.000 leuros.
Vale, a tope con Atrys muchachos!

Por mirar un poco más, aparece rápido que capitaliza 63 kilos y que en 2016 y 2017 su número de acciones era de 11.153.000... Y en 2018 pasa a 20.430.000... oooh! Chorprecha!!
Su presidente es Santiago de Torres, nombre que no nos diría nada si no supiéramos que su segundo apellido parece ser Sanahuja... Sanahuja, Sanahuja??? De qué me suena eso????????


----------



## Cipariso (27 Abr 2018)

Atrys Health: "Es bueno estar en el MAB porque te da capacidad de tener liquidez y ser transparente" | Estrategias de Inversión

Ja! Qué bueno!

---------- Post added 27-abr-2018 at 23:14 ----------

Entre 1985 y 1994, De Torres ejerció diferentes cargos públicos en tres ministerios, durante los gobiernos del PSOE. Primero, fue director general del Plan Nacional sobre Drogas (Ministerio de Sanidad y Consumo). Dos años después, ocuparía el puesto de subsecretario del Ministerio de Cultura y un año más tarde el mismo cargo en el de Asuntos Sociales. Posteriormente ejerció como asesor en el Gabinete de la Presidencia del Gobierno, experto en la Secretaría General de la Comisión Europea y delegado del Gobierno de la Generalidad de Catalunya en Madrid.

En el sector privado, uno de los ejes profesionales del presidente de Alianza ha sido y es la innovación más puntera en el desarrollo de la medicina. En la actualidad, preside las empresas Althia, dedicada a la patología molecular, y e-Diagnostic, dedicada a la Telemedicina. También es el presidente del fondo de capital riesgo de biotecnología Inveready Biotech. Además, forma parte de diversos consejos asesores de compañías de los sectores de la salud, de las Tecnologías de la Información y la Comunicación (TIC) y de la consultoría. Asimismo es miembro de la Comisión Ejecutiva de la Asociación de Salud Digital.


Santiago de Torres Sanahuja - Alianza por la Solidaridad

---------- Post added 27-abr-2018 at 23:19 ----------

Y esto es directamente de Burbuja

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...-de-pedro-llorca-conexiones-judiciales-2.html

En la PUNICA se encuentra un desaparecido apellido del mapa de famoseo, SANAHUJA, que nos lleva al emperador, GAO PING, aledaños BB


Los Del Pino fulminan al gestor estrella imputado en las mafias chinas

WORLDWIDE RETAIL STORE, SL

MARTIN SANZ DANIEL Apoderado Solidario 30-10-2012 
SELFA ORTEGA MARIA LUISA Consejero Delegado 30-05-2012 
SELFA ORTEGA MARIA LUISA Consejero 30-05-2012 
LECANDA ARTIACH IGNACIO Apoderado 17-06-2011 
OLMEDO VELASCO FRANCISCO JAVIER Apoderado 17-06-2011 
DE JUAN RONCERO MARTIN JAVIER Apoderado 17-06-2011 
DE JUAN RONCERO MARTIN JAVIER Consejero 19-05-2011 
OLMEDO VELASCO FRANCISCO JAVIER Secretario 19-05-2011 
GARCIA RODRIGUEZ PATRICIA Apoderado 31-12-2010 
FERNANDEZ APARICIO JOSE FRANCISCO Apoderado 31-12-2010 
MERINO JIMENEZ JOSE Consejero 25-11-2010 
MARIO LOSANTOS Consejero 08-04-2009
MARIO LOSANTOS Presidente 08-04-2009
MATAMALES ISCLA PERE Consejero Delegado 21-07-2009
PALAU LLOPIS ENRIQUE Apoderado 10-02-2011
PEREZ CRESPO PAYA FRANCISCO Secretario No Consejero 19-05-2011
TORRES SANAHUJA SANTIAGO Consejero 19-05-2011
MATAMALES ISCLA PERE Consejero Delegado 21-07-2009 17-06-2011
GIANNI ZOTTA BAYLO Apoderado 17-06-2011
ALESSANDRO DOTTI Apoderado 17-06-2011
GARCIA MARTINEZ ROSER Apoderado 17-06-2011
GREGORIO BALLESTEROS DANIEL Apoderado 17-06-2011
ALESSANDRO DOTTI Consejero 04-11-2011
CARLOS KINDER ESPINOSA Presidente 21-07-2009 07-03-2012
MATAMALES ISCLA PERE Consejero 07-03-2012
KINDER ESPINOSA CARLOS Consejero 17-08-2012
BORGE HOLTHOEFER ANTONIO Apoderado 17-06-2011 30-10-2012
LECANDA ARTIACH IGNACIO Presidente 07-03-2012 08-11-2012
LECANDA ARTIACH IGNACIO Consejero 08-11-2012
Operación Emperador. Mafia China y Blanqueo

Sanahuja iba mucho a Valencia y lo último que su "red" ladrillera había intentado era un pelotazo con Jaume Matas el expresidente balear, pero no lo consiguió. Se pasó a la penumbra, anda en sordina.

---------- Post added 28-oct-2014 at 018 ----------

También está en la iniciativa colombiana de Felipe González, junto al zarzuelero apellido Díez-Hochleitner


Tagua es una sociedad gestora de entidades de capital riesgo que, según explica en las memorias, tiene como accionistas a "un grupo de profesionales con dilatada experiencia en inversión y en los tres sectores focos de la firma, es decir, en la salud, mundo energético y tecnologías de la información y la comunicación".

Su objetivo, además del mercado español, es el latinoamericano, donde González cuenta además con una importante red de contactos. La firma explica que "se encuentra en proceso de captación de dos vehículos paralelos de inversión, uno en España y otro en Colombia", el primero, bajo la supervisión de la CNMV, y el segundo, de la Superintendencia financiera del país sudamericano.

Según consta en las cuentas, durante el ejercicio 2011, Tagua Capital ha recibido préstamos procedentes de sus socios por un importe total de 425.000 euros. El expresidente del Gobierno tuvo que realizar, en este sentido, un préstamo a la firma de 37.500 euros, una cantidad similar a las que han aportado también la firma Avalon Private Equity, Santiago de Torres Sanahuja, José Manuel Pemán o Eduardo Díez-Hochleitner.

El reloj de lujo de Felipe causa sorpresa - Ciutat.es


----------



## El que te focka (28 Abr 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Perdon. los resultados como otros años, los tenia que haber presentado a mediados de Mayo. pero parece ser que la semana que viene salen.



En realidad parece que iban a haber sido publicados hoy, pero o los hamijos de la CNMV son unos inútiles, o les gusta complicar las cosas solo por joder (he intentado acceder a la info, pero no lo he logrado. Avisa tú si lo consigues)

https://www.cnmv.es/portal/AlDia/DetalleIFIAlDia.aspx?nReg=2018056862


----------



## ex pepito feliz (28 Abr 2018)

El que te focka dijo:


> En realidad parece que iban a haber sido publicados hoy, pero o los hamijos de la CNMV son unos inútiles, o les gusta complicar las cosas solo por joder (he intentado acceder a la info, pero no lo he logrado. Avisa tú si lo consigues)
> 
> CNMV - Información financiera intermedia



De momento imposible. A esperar al lunes toca.
Que intriga!!:baba:

Pues ya los pudieron abrir.. 

Bio-1T2018-AngelPerseo.PNG - Google Drive

Según comentan en pcbolsa son muy buenos

---------- Post added 28-abr-2018 at 10:14 ----------

A ver como se le toma el mercado la semana que viene


----------



## ex pepito feliz (28 Abr 2018)

Mejores de lo esperado según se comenta...

A esperar el informe detallado y completo


----------



## ex pepito feliz (28 Abr 2018)

11
II. EVOLUCIÓN DE LOS PRODUCTOS POR LÍNEA DE
NEGOCIO Y MERCADO
DECLARACIÓN INTERMEDIA 1er TRIMESTRE 2018
Lípidos 2,6%
48m€
Probióticos 175,5%
1.381m€
Extractos -23,2%
-579m€


Probioticos la linea de negocio mas importante.. y que no parará de crecer

Extractos.. por contra la que menos interesa y se la quitaran poco a poco de encima

nos vamos a divertir los proximos meses !!:Baile:

---------- Post added 28-abr-2018 at 16:38 ----------

Copiado de pcbolsa...por cortesia de tonitofernandez

Muy buenos resultados sres...enhorabuena a todos por la inversion y tb a la direccion de la empresa por el camino por el que llevan a la empresa...
Con la salvedad de margenes q no es posible analizarlos...los datos estan ahí...
Subimos cifra de negocio
Ebitda 100%
Bai 633% no hay amortizaciones y carga financiera minima al no tener casi deuda
Ebita/cnn 21.3% que es muy bueno!!!
Con estos datos me sale la siguiente proyeccion a 31.12
CNN...30 MILL
EBITDA...10 MILL
BAI...6 MILL
EBITDA/BAI...33%
Eso significa PER...10 mas o menos como MAPHRE
ojo!!! Lo q haga el mercado a corto es ya otra cosa...pero a largo no hay color


----------



## ex pepito feliz (30 Abr 2018)

1,24 asomando 1,25 

vamos bien, a ver si cerramos por encima de maximos 1,26

cierre 1,235 perfecto.

el miercoles a seguir subiendo.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (1 May 2018)

NOTICIAS BIOSEARCH - Biosearch vuela en bolsa al dispararse sus ventas y reducir fuertemente su deuda - Mercados y Bolsas - Economía Negocios y Finanzas - Diario La Informacion

Lo dice bien clarito.

"el acuerdo alcanzado recientemente con el grupo Nestlé tendrá reflejo en la segunda mitad del ejercicio" OJITO...

A babear !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ex pepito feliz (2 May 2018)

1,28max de nuevo. 

hoy a consolidad 1,23. vamos poquito a poquito


----------



## ex pepito feliz (4 May 2018)

nosoyburbujón dijo:


> Biosearch pone rumbo a la parte alta del canal alcista - Bolsamanía.com
> 
> que igual se equivocan, eh



Para nada.

en unas semanas la tendremos superando 1.8

pero hay que tener paciencia y sangre fria. las correcciones seguiran. son parte del juego.

y dicho esto, pude comprar otro pequeño paquete a 1,18


----------



## ex pepito feliz (7 May 2018)

1,24 CIERRE


que viene el lobo !!

que viene el lobooooooo!!!


----------



## El que te focka (21 May 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> 1,24 CIERRE
> 
> 
> que viene el lobo !!
> ...



Ex-pepito, ¿sigues metido en Bio? La están crujiendo bien...


----------



## ex pepito feliz (24 May 2018)

El que te focka dijo:


> Ex-pepito, ¿sigues metido en Bio? La están crujiendo bien...



Por supuesto. el otro dia compré 13000 mas a 1,13 
hay que tener un poco de paciencia con ella. pero segun se acerque el 2tr la volveran a calentar.

Bio no para de crecer, fundamentales de escandalo ( y estamos despegando apenas) deuda casi nula.

Nestlé nos va a hacer de oro.


momento de mantener y comprar mas si se puede a estos precios

REPITO. MOMENTO DE COMPRAR Y MANTENER. estos precios seran un descojone a fin de año.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (25 May 2018)

El que tenga pensado entrar para muy corto plazo, igual deberia ver a ver si respeta soporte/minimos semanal 1,115 el cual de
momento esta funcionando.
de perderlo iria a apoyarse en la ema50 1,077 esperemos no tener que presenciar este 
escenario. 
a no ser claro que se vaya a largo plazo. entonces no hay de que preocuparse.
para corto plazo es tan peligrosa como audax o solaria.
a largo plazo tiene el mismo potencial que las renovables. a largo plazo es alcista a mas no poder.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (26 May 2018)

EVENTO PROMOCIONAL EN CHINA - Biosearchlife


----------



## ex pepito feliz (30 May 2018)

nosoyburbujón dijo:


> bueno, bueno
> 
> ahi estamos defendiendo el setball, impresionado me he quedao con el cierre, en verde con dos cojone




Bio es mejor ni mirarla. que haga lo que tenga que hacer.
una empresa con esa proyeccion y casi deuda 0, tiene licencia para hacer 
lo que le salga de los huevos, y nosotros tan tranquilos.
en el medio-largo plazo solo tiene una direccion. da igual como te pongas, como te lo tomes, 
Bio solo puede subir al cielo. esta condenada a ello.

en diciembre del 2018, miraremos el historico y recordaremos estos precios con mucha nostalgia.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (30 May 2018)

Biosearch



Se Va El Caiman Version Vulgar - YouTube


----------



## Aitian (6 Jun 2018)

Ojito a Biosearch, +9,37% ahora mismo. Subida impresionante al final del día


----------



## ex pepito feliz (6 Jun 2018)

Aitian dijo:


> Ojito a Biosearch, +9,37% ahora mismo. Subida impresionante al final del día



La Biosearch que cotizaba muy por encima de 2 euros, tenia el mismo o menor ratio que la actual Biosearch..
que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones.
para este valor solo se necesita dos ingredientes para forrarse. 

PACIENCIA Y FE EN LA EMPRESA.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (7 Jun 2018)

Insisto 


Se Va El Caiman Version Vulgar - YouTube


----------



## ex pepito feliz (11 Jun 2018)

Volumen brutal en la rotura 1.29
Voy vamos a volar.
Esta semana fácilmente iremos a máximos.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (11 Jun 2018)

Roto el 1,3

cierre 1,31 +8,26%
mañana si nadie lo remedia, nos vamos directos a 1,4 para acabar rompiendo maximos del año 1,48

ahora viene lo bueno de verdad. enhorabuena a los pacientes


----------



## ex pepito feliz (12 Jun 2018)

Biosearch, referencia biotecnológica | CapitalMadrid

Aguantando bien ese 1,32 4 rebote y no pueden con ella..

1,34 +2,29%


----------



## ex pepito feliz (12 Jun 2018)

1,4 Maximo del dia. pero de momento no puede con el murazo !!

esta tarde atacará de nuevo

---------- Post added 12-jun-2018 at 13:33 ----------

1,38


Demanda	Oferta
Títulos	Precio	Precio	Títulos
400	1,375	1,380	7.569
17.100	1,370	1,385	14.972
13.400	1,365	1,390	92.140
21.341	1,360	1,395	50.592
44.968	1,355	1,400	*247.753* muro !!


----------



## ex pepito feliz (12 Jun 2018)

1,395 + 6,49% 

mañana pueden pasar dos cosas.

baje a cerrar gap en 1,32 y relaje un poco indicadores, o directamente la lleven a maximos..

de una forma u otra, esta muy fuerte y esta vez va en serio. nos vamos directos a 2 antes de que acabe el verano


----------



## ex pepito feliz (13 Jun 2018)

nosoyburbujón dijo:


> tengo una sensación rara
> 
> me quedé con unas 5000 biosearch y 60000 ampers, y tengo la impresión de estar ganando el premio de consolación
> 
> en fin, no se puede estar en todas partes



No te comprendo. a que te refieres?
a que precio tienes las bio y amper???


----------



## ex pepito feliz (15 Jun 2018)

nosoyburbujón dijo:


> tengo una sensación rara
> 
> me quedé con unas 5000 biosearch y 60000 ampers, y tengo la impresión de estar ganando el premio de consolación
> 
> ...



Madre mia ... ni las mires!!

has visto hoy Bio? como haga cierre semanal por encima de 1,4... el lunes se lia parda !!


----------



## austral (15 Jun 2018)

¿No se asemejan mucho las subidas de Biosearch y de Ab-Biotics (MAB)?

Vamos, que si Biosearch sigue subiendo, estoy seguro que Ab-Biotics seguirá también para arriba


----------



## ex pepito feliz (15 Jun 2018)

austral dijo:


> ¿No se asemejan mucho las subidas de Biosearch y de Ab-Biotics (MAB)?
> 
> Vamos, que si Biosearch sigue subiendo, estoy seguro que Ab-Biotics seguirá también para arriba



Biosearch se va a marcar un Audax esta proxima semana. superada resistencia de medio plazo de un plumazo.. sabeis que significa eso?


nos vamos directos a los 2 para empezar.. 

como siempre decir que esto es bolsa, y al final puede pasar cualquier cosa, pero por tecnico apunta al cielo.. y por fundamentales ya ni te digo 


stop en 1,5 por si le da a la bicha por hacer todo lo contrario que estoy diciendo. pero vistas las comprazas a mercado con la campana sonando...

algo se esta cociendo en Biosearch .algo muy muy gordo


----------



## austral (15 Jun 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Biosearch se va a marcar un Audax esta proxima semana. superada resistencia de medio plazo de un plumazo.. sabeis que significa eso?
> 
> 
> nos vamos directos a los 2 para empezar..
> ...



Yo prefiero basarme en fundamentales, aunque es cierto que el técnico ayuda y mucho.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (15 Jun 2018)

austral dijo:


> Yo prefiero basarme en fundamentales, aunque es cierto que el técnico ayuda y mucho.



Y yo.

es mi principio basico.
una accion con unos enormes fundamentales como es el caso de Bio, Audax, Solaria, puede pasar una larga temporada con su cotizacion infravalorada.
siendo alcista a largo plazo por fundamentales, un canal bajista a corto plazo nos puede mandar a los infiernos momentaneamente.
pero los fundamentales antes o despues la pone en su sitio. antes o despues acabará reventando de nuevo resistencias.
el mercado es siempre muy sabio. siempre pone las cosas en su sitio y da el precio justo a cada valor.


Aun mantienes las AB-Biotics? esta siendo otro puto rodillo :8:


----------



## Natalii22 (15 Jun 2018)

Hola)
Soy una chica muy atractiva y sexy.
Me gusta viajar
Estoy buscando a alguien que me invite.
Muestra el país o la ciudad.
Mis fotos y videos íntimos en el sitio >>>> Julia36 wilt naaktfoto's met je delen <<<<
Este sitio también muestra mi información de contacto. ))


----------



## ex pepito feliz (15 Jun 2018)

Natalii22 dijo:


> Hola)
> Soy una chica muy atractiva y sexy.
> Me gusta viajar
> Estoy buscando a alguien que me invite.
> ...



Aqui no pongas esta mierda por favor. esto es un hilo serio.
la basura a la guarderia


----------



## austral (16 Jun 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Aun mantienes las AB-Biotics? esta siendo otro puto rodillo :8:



Pues mira, las compré en 2€ pelaos, y ayer cerraron en 3,76€.
Vendí un 40% de mi inversión el Jueves, pero el resto va para largo.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (16 Jun 2018)

austral dijo:


> Pues mira, las compré en 2€ pelaos, y ayer cerraron en 3,76€.
> Vendí un 40% de mi inversión el Jueves, pero el resto va para largo.



Enhorabuena por las pluses. tambien hay que saborear la pasta. darse un buen capricho de vez en cuando.
pero tambien te digo que has hecho bien en dejar ese 60% dentro. estas van a subir como demonios.

biotecnologicas y renovables convierten en oro todo lo que tocan.

Me gusta mucho Natra. pero simplemente su deuda me tira pa tras. aunque van a subir tambien y mucho. a ver si en este 2t y sobre todo el 3t hay una reduccion considerable de su deuda, y aumentan las ventas aun mas.

y entonces si puede liarla parda 






Evolución positiva de la compañía, con un leve aumento de ventas.
Importante reducción de los costes de aprovisionamiento.
Aumento de los márgenes y por tanto del Ebitda y Ebit.
Reducción de su deuda financiera Neta,* si bien es verdad que sigue manteniendo una deuda excesiva ya que supera 4,87 veces su patrimonio Neto y esto le supone unos costes financieros que representan el 3,53% de sus ventas totales.*
Aumento de los beneficios que alcanzan el signo positivo si bien hay que tener en cuenta la partida de variación del valor de instrumentos financieros, correspondiente al valor de la participación en Reig Jofré, que suponen un incremento neto de 1,8 millones de euros.
A vigilar tendencia en el 1S 2018.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (18 Jun 2018)

BIOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS



nuevo maximo anual 1,7 +9%


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (18 Jun 2018)

Me metí el viernes a 1,45 pensando que se estancaría pero es un cohete. No tiene pinta de que vaya a parar hasta los 2. A partir de ahí, un stop holgado y a ver beneficios. Espero no hacer tan mala salida como la que hice en Solaria donde "sólo" gane un 30%.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (18 Jun 2018)

Nuevo maximo 1,72 +10%

---------- Post added 18-jun-2018 at 12:45 ----------




AlquilerPorLasNUbes dijo:


> Me metí el viernes a 1,45 pensando que se estancaría pero es un cohete. No tiene pinta de que vaya a parar hasta los 2. A partir de ahí, un stop holgado y a ver beneficios. Espero no hacer tan mala salida como la que hice en Solaria donde "sólo" gane un 30%.



Si no tienes prisa, dejalas hasta los 3 

visto lo visto, en el corto-medio plazo


----------



## austral (18 Jun 2018)

He entrado en 1,605€. Estaré vigilándola de cerca, y si pasa de los 2€...stop puesto y a dejarla correr.
El volumen es una brutalidad, veo posible llegar a 2€, pero luego ni idea.

Aunque en los últimos minutos, están vendiendo sin parar....desde 1,67 a 1,57. A ver si rebota antes del final de sesión y hace un cierre digno.


----------



## jmhiglesias (18 Jun 2018)

....uno que esta a la caza también....a ver que pasa en estos ultimos minutos....

Saludos.....

Añado enviada orden a 1,595 euros.....ha entrado, a ver como cierra hoy....




....el cierre a 1,580 euros.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (18 Jun 2018)

Fecha	Cierre	DIF%	Max	Min	Open	Volumen
15/06/2018	1,560	14,70%	1,570	1,355	1,375	4.104.909
14/06/2018	1,360	-1,42%	1,375	1,320	1,370	776.143
13/06/2018	1,360	-2,50%	1,430	1,345	1,425	2.181.265
12/06/2018	1,395	6,48%	1,425	1,320	1,325	4.359.591
11/06/2018	1,310	8,26%	1,310	1,240	1,250	1.938.514

Vamos lanzados !! mañana mismo pueden haber sorpresitas 
puede apoyarse en el soporte 1,48-1,5 para dispararse a nuevos maximos.

o directamente abrir 1,62-63 y buscar nuevos maximos.

haga lo que haga... esta bien


----------



## jmhiglesias (18 Jun 2018)

...yo si baja lo mismo me animo a comprar unas poquitas más.....




Saludos.....


ex pepito feliz dijo:


> FechaCierreDIF%MaxMinOpenVolumen
> 15/06/20181,56014,70%1,5701,3551,3754.104.909
> 14/06/20181,360-1,42%1,3751,3201,370776.143
> 13/06/20181,360-2,50%1,4301,3451,4252.181.265
> ...



Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Benceno (18 Jun 2018)

Pero cual es el planteamiento a partir de ahora, Lo dejais que llegue a 3 en un medio plazo ?

Yo tengo pilladas a 1,08 no muchas, pero si me gustaria que corrigiera algo y pillar mas, ahora no me atrevo. Va como un cohete hacia arriba .


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (19 Jun 2018)

Yo hoy pensaba que se iría algo para abajo. No descarto pillar más si se pone por debajo de 1,5.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (19 Jun 2018)

Benceno dijo:


> Pero cual es el planteamiento a partir de ahora, Lo dejais que llegue a 3 en un medio plazo ?
> 
> Yo tengo pilladas a 1,08 no muchas, pero si me gustaria que corrigiera algo y pillar mas, ahora no me atrevo. Va como un cohete hacia arriba .



Eso depende de la operativa de cada uno.

si no sabes o no quieres tradearla, y no tienes prisa y si confianza en la empresa, dejalas que estas van a reventar los 3 los 4 
seguramente antes de fin de año.


----------



## jmhiglesias (19 Jun 2018)

AlquilerPorLasNUbes dijo:


> Yo hoy pensaba que se iría algo para abajo. No descarto pillar más si se pone por debajo de 1,5.




...yo he puesto orden a 1,5 con esa esperanza....pero creo que hoy no va a ser el día que baje mucho del 1,6 me " huelo " 

Saludos....


----------



## austral (19 Jun 2018)

Cierre 1,725€. Ha cerrado por encima del máximo de ayer (1,720€)
Fuerte aumento de volumen en los últimos 20 minutos, y compras a mercado.
Parece que se ira a por los 2€


----------



## jmhiglesias (19 Jun 2018)

austral dijo:


> Parece que se animan de nuevo, 1,72€... ¿objetivo 2€?




...cierre a 1,725 euros.

Saludos.....

P.D: eso es lo que parece los 2 euros antes de final de mes los tocará....bueno yo eso espero....

Añadir que hoy al cierre ha llegado a los 100 millones de capitalización. (según Expansión)


----------



## supraking (19 Jun 2018)

he entrado hoy al abrir sesion a 1.55 y ha cerrado a 1.725!


----------



## ex pepito feliz (19 Jun 2018)

M.F


http://img.fenixzone.net/i/2KtkqnU.png

---------- Post added 19-jun-2018 at 20:24 ----------

Enhorabuena a los que se subieron al barco. da igual unos centimos arriba o abajo. para la proyeccion que tiene la empresa,
estos precios siguen siendo de risa.

a disfrutar de la playita,las cervecillas, las nenas... y sobre todo de BIO!!!
porque menudo verano nos espera con esta joyita


----------



## ex pepito feliz (20 Jun 2018)

En breve se dirá eso de que una vez superados los 2 es entrada. 
muy pendientes de no perder el nuevo/ flamante soporte de los 2 euros:Aplauso:

---------- Post added 20-jun-2018 at 17:08 ----------

y volviendo a la realidad

1,84 + 6,67%


3.864	1,835	1,850	82.781
13.605	1,830	1,855	8.634
20.221	1,825	1,860	15.000
14.178	1,820	1,865	15.489
6.500	1,815	1,870	15.829

---------- Post added 20-jun-2018 at 17:18 ----------

Cierre en maximos ??? veremos


----------



## Benceno (20 Jun 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> En breve se dirá eso de que una vez superados los 2 es entrada.
> muy pendientes de no perder el nuevo/ flamante soporte de los 2 euros:Aplauso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-jun-2018 at 17:08 ----------
> ...



Mañana podria tocar los 2
Pensais que corregirà en 2? 
Si es así vendereis para cargar de nuevo?


----------



## supraking (20 Jun 2018)

20% le he sacado en 2 dias y me he salido. Me espero a una pequena correcion para entrar de nuevo


----------



## austral (25 Jun 2018)

supraking dijo:


> 20% le he sacado en 2 dias y me he salido. Me espero a una pequena correcion para entrar de nuevo



Yo compré a 1,605€ el Lunes pasado, y hoy he vendido en 1,800€, +1700€ NETOS de beneficio en una semana.
Pensaba que se iba ya por encima de los 2€, pero no me gusta como se están poniendo los mercados, así que fuera.
Estaré atento por si se da la oportunidad de entrar de nuevo.
Suerte


----------



## jmhiglesias (25 Jun 2018)

...mañana los dos ?

Saludos.....

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ex pepito feliz (25 Jun 2018)

Biosearch.

hoy Bio ha luchado contra las fuerzas de la naturaleza. contra las renovables, contra los indices, contra la logica y el sentido comun !!!

creo que todo el mundo se esperaba que se viera tambien arrastrada por las renovables. y no solamente eso si no que mañana muy posiblemente
visitemos los ansiados 2 euros 


Resistencias por encima de los 2€

2,21 donde debe ir si rompe los 0,189.

2,47 una resistencia muy fuerte. aqui vamos a tener juego del bueno

---------- Post added 25-jun-2018 at 22:41 ----------




Benceno dijo:


> Mañana podria tocar los 2
> Pensais que corregirà en 2?
> Si es así vendereis para cargar de nuevo?



Tus preguntas valen para el dia de mañana tambien.


Biosearch a dia de hoy esta muy muy fuerte. esta siendo valor refugio de muchos inversores de Audax y Solaria ahora mismo.
en breve presenta resultados 15 julio o antes. ( antes que las renovables..) y se espera muy buenos 1S. 

va a subir por inercia pura y dura. porque este valor con estos fundamentales 
esta completamente infravalorado. y lo mejor esta por llegar..

yo aconsejo NO TOCAR. dejalas que sigan su curso, y te hagan rico ( para fin de año por encima de 4)

mañana a ver con que volumen despierta la niña. pero lo peor que pueda pasar esque consolide nivel para atacar con garantias los 2. ( zona 1,8-1,92)
y lo mejor.. que rompamos los 2 y busquemos siguiente resistencia 2,21


----------



## Tubes (3 Jul 2018)

Buenos días.
Seguimos de caída. Corrección sana o directa a los infiernos?
Un saludo


----------



## ex pepito feliz (3 Jul 2018)

Corrección finalizada.
Espero y deseo que no vendierais ni una acción, porque yo ya no sé cómo decirlo.. 
Ahora mismo la empresa con más potencial de crecimiento del continuo .
Los que las tengáis, dejarlas tranquilas. Ellas ganarán dinero por vosotros.
No las toquéis por favor .
Cierre 1.89 casi un + 12
En breve estaremos por encima de los 2
NO LAS TOQUEIS!!!


----------



## Tubes (3 Jul 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Corrección finalizada.
> Espero y deseo que no vendierais ni una acción, porque yo ya no sé cómo decirlo..
> Ahora mismo la empresa con más potencial de crecimiento del continuo .
> Los que las tengáis, dejarlas tranquilas. Ellas ganarán dinero por vosotros.
> ...



Buenas noches 

Las aguantamos como Jabatos. 

Un saludo


----------



## ex pepito feliz (7 Jul 2018)

Cierres semanales en Junio/ Julio: 1,095- 1,21- 1,56- 1,74- 1,795- 1,83

la pequeñaja progresa adecuadamente


----------



## Abner (18 Jul 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Cierres semanales en Junio/ Julio: 1,095- 1,21- 1,56- 1,74- 1,795- 1,83
> 
> la pequeñaja progresa adecuadamente



1,60 ahora, se desinfla...

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ex pepito feliz (18 Jul 2018)

Abner dijo:


> 1,60 ahora, se desinfla...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk



Con la excusa de la AK de solaria, los tiburones se estan poniendo las botas.
pero ya no pueden tensar mucho mas la cuerda.
la semana que viene podrian presentar los resultados......


----------



## jmhiglesias (18 Jul 2018)

...yo he aprovechado hoy para volver a comprar a 1,60 euros vendi a 1,84 euros. A ver que pasa y paciencia....

Saludos....


ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Con la excusa de la AK de solaria, los tiburones se estan poniendo las botas.
> pero ya no pueden tensar mucho mas la cuerda.
> la semana que viene podrian presentar los resultados......



Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ex pepito feliz (18 Jul 2018)

jmhiglesias dijo:


> ...yo he aprovechado hoy para volver a comprar, vendi a 1,84 euros. A ver que pasa y paciencia....
> 
> Saludos....
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk




Yo las tengo a 1,08 1,12 y compre el otro dia unas pocas mas a 1,71

objetivo 3,10

el que aguante el tiron, tendra su recompensa. 
ojito con vender ya a estos niveles. puede salir muy muy caro.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (23 Jul 2018)

Espero el cohete fuerte a partir del jueves ( viernes resultados segun se comenta)

yo no venderia ni una.


----------



## Tubes (27 Jul 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Espero el cohete fuerte a partir del jueves ( viernes resultados segun se comenta)
> 
> yo no venderia ni una.



Buenas tardes

El cohete ha sido disparado hoy. Al final del día la veremos superar los 2€.

Un saludo


----------



## ex pepito feliz (27 Jul 2018)

Tubes dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> El cohete ha sido disparado hoy. Al final del día la veremos superar los 2€.
> 
> Un saludo



Lo dejamos para la semana que viene.

resultados espectaculares eclipsados por el noticion con Nestlé..
ampliacion de contrato para otros 5 años ( 2017-2027+ otros 5 años y de 50 a 60 kilos solo con este contrato...)
para cagarse por la pata abajo jojoj
Nestlé se dio cuenta de que se la estan rifando, y la quiso amarrar a largo plazo. bien por ellos,
pues van a ganar una fortuna con estos contratos con Bio.
van a tener resultrados trimestrales espectaculares para minimno una decada.

Bio vale minimo 2,2 -2,3 actualmente. el ultimo trimestre del 2018 reflejará por primera vez el acuerdo con Nestlé. 
entonces nos pondremos camino de los 3 antes de fin de año.


espero que me hicierais caso y no vendieseis ni una.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (28 Jul 2018)

Ventas 13,62 millones ( 20,2%)

EBITDA 2,88 millones ( 85%)

Beneficio antes de impuestos 2,01 ( 289%) (vs 0,51 a 30/06/2017)

Beneficio neto 1,51 ( 273%) (vs 0,41 a 30/06/2017)

Deudas 3,98 millones (vs 6,5 a 31/06/2017, vs 5,17 a 31/12/2017, vs 4,27 a 
31/03/2018)

Patrimonio Neto 22,12 millones (vs 20,65 a 31/12/2017)


----------



## ex pepito feliz (29 Jul 2018)

Enorme error de este medio al publicar los resultados de Bio. ENORME ERROR !!!
esperemos que en breve lo corrijan.

Biosearch ganó 1,51 millones de euros hasta junio, un 11,07 % más


aqui dicen que Bio gano un 11,07% mas que el mismo ejercicio del 2017 FALSO !!
Bio gano casi un 300% mas que el mismo ejercicio del año anterior.

entonces porque son tan trileros?? ven que se les escapa el barco, y quieren entrar a buen precio sea como sea?
ya esta informada la compañia de semejante vulgaridad, y en breve saldrá rectificado.

saludos y mañana al cielo !!


----------



## ex pepito feliz (29 Ago 2018)

Estais listos para el despegue ???


tic tac tic tac !!


----------



## jmhiglesias (31 Ago 2018)

...yo ayer vendi (a 1,905 euros acción, gastos venta incluidos), para sacarme unos eurillos, pero vamos que a la mínima que se vuelva a acercarse a los 1,5-1,6 euros (compré a 1,609 euros hace poco más de un mes) vuelvo a la carga....

Saludos.....



ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Estais listos para el despegue ???
> 
> 
> tic tac tic tac !!


----------



## ex pepito feliz (1 Sep 2018)

jmhiglesias dijo:


> ...yo ayer vendi (a 1,905 euros acción, gastos venta incluidos), para sacarme unos eurillos, pero vamos que a la mínima que se vuelva a acercarse a los 1,5-1,6 euros (compré a 1,609 euros hace poco más de un mes) vuelvo a la carga....
> 
> Saludos.....



Muy buena operacion. mis dieces :Aplauso:

no se si volveremos a niveles de 1,5 1,6

acabado agosto, volvemos a la normalidad. las maquinitas empiezan a funcionar, y volverá el volumen. el necesario para romper maximos.

a dia de hoy, ni dios que cree que Bio valga 1,81. de no ser por el maldito verano, ya estariamos por encima de 2.

puede que si veamos 1,71 1,68 en una bajada de estas kamikaze. o puede que directamente la lleven a maximos, y a romper de una vez los 2 ( esto solamente es cuestion de tiempo)


de momento disfruta del suculento botin, y estate atento para un nuevo ataque. en breve seras llamado para una nueva mision !!


----------



## jmhiglesias (5 Sep 2018)

....gracias por los comentarios, hoy a tocado el 1,66 euros....mañana intentaré estar atento para salir de caza....!!!!!!!

Saludos......





ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Muy buena operacion. mis dieces :Aplauso:
> 
> no se si volveremos a niveles de 1,5 1,6
> 
> ...


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (10 Oct 2018)

Menuda montañas rusas se están viendo en los valores fetiches de ex-pepito: Audax, Solaria, Biosearch... La verdad es que se puede hacer un trading interesante con estos valores pero a largo plazo no sé yo si son una buena opción.


----------



## El que te focka (10 Oct 2018)

AlquilerPorLasNUbes dijo:


> Menuda montañas rusas se están viendo en los valores fetiches de ex-pepito: Audax, Solaria, Biosearch... La verdad es que se puede hacer un trading interesante con estos valores pero a largo plazo no sé yo si son una buena opción.



Yo vendí mis Bio a finales de septiembre a 1,68. Ahí la cagué en parte, porque unos días antes habían llegado a 1,9x. Las vendí porque con la pésima cifra del dato de paro, con el aniversario de lo de Cataluña que estaba por venir, etc... pues replegué velas. Pero visto lo visto, ni tan mal. 

Una cosa que he aprendido y que se me ha quedado grabado a rojo es que en Bolsa hay que comprar, pero también hay que vender. Si compras acciones, y te olvidas de ellas, da igual que hoy suba un 20%, porque mañana pueden caer otro 20%. Y habrá alzas muy ricas y no habrás hecho más que el monguer, cuando aquí de lo que se trata es de ganar pasta e incrementar el patrimonio.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (12 Oct 2018)

Una sangria importante si. en estos se han cebado mas por ser de poca capitalizacion, y haber subido una barbaridad.
los putos cortos britanicos las estan jodiendo bien.
pero esque esta todo muy muy jodido. no se escapa nada. hoy parece que estan dando un respiro. ni compran ni venden...
me van a hacer creer que Bio vale 1,4x? los resultados son en dos semanas. a ver si tienes cojones a retenerla a estos precios.
por cierto. Bio, Solaria y Audax son precisamente inversiones a medio largo plazo. o por contra hay que entrar y salir antes de que te pille el cepo.

yo ya lo he dicho que minimo estoy dentro hasta finales de 2019( ya veremos como estan dentro de un año estas joyas)

pero a corto plazo, si no estas atento te destrozan vivo. importantisimo saber donde se mete uno y con que operativa. MUY IMPORTANTE.


----------



## aventurero artritico (25 Oct 2018)

mira que avisé que no pasaría de 1.8....pues a 1 eur.


----------



## jmhiglesias (25 Oct 2018)

...momento de comprar para quién esté fuera....

Saludos....

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ex pepito feliz (25 Oct 2018)

jmhiglesias dijo:


> ...momento de comprar para quién esté fuera....
> 
> Saludos....
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk



Realmente el momento de comprar a saco fue en 0,97 hace dos jornadas.
pero el panico... 

Biosearch a dia de hoy ( valor de la empresa, no valor actual de la cotizacion) esta por encima de los dos pavos. 

por fundamentales es un empreson.pocas empresas del continuo pueden presumir de los numeros de Bio. 


comprar a estos precios con vistas a medio largo plazo, es una oportunidad de las que ya no quedan. bueno si. Solaria y Audax tambien lo van a romper..

esto no ha hecho mas que comenzar. y estos latigazos de subida y bajada seguiran produciendose. pero cada vez mas arriba.

Solaria antes de fin de año anuncia los nuevos MW. yo no digo na....





A ROMPERLA PIBE !!!


----------



## ex pepito feliz (27 Oct 2018)

Jojojojojojojojoojoj Biosearch............. resultados 3t



Biosearch incrementa un 16,6% sus ingresos en los nueves primeros meses del año, hasta 20,1 millones

solo decir que no existe actualmente una empresa con estos numeros. ni creo que exista en muchisimo tiempo.
y esto no es lo mejor.... estos resultados son un puto escandalo. pero sabeis que??

esto no hizo mas que comenzar. lo bueno viene a partir de carnavales 2019 

ya sabreis por que jeje


----------



## jmhiglesias (19 Dic 2018)

.....estamos cotizando a 1,07 hoy miercoles 19 de diciembre, donde parece tener freno la caida, o por lo menos eso espero....ya que en estos ultimos meses (nov, oct, sep, ago) es el minimo que ha llegado a tocar....

Saludos...esperando la remontado hacia los 1,5-1,6 y por qué no...hasta los 1,9 euros.


----------



## Corcho (20 Dic 2018)

Es buena idea entrar a 1.05??


----------



## ex pepito feliz (20 Dic 2018)

Corcho dijo:


> Es buena idea entrar a 1.05??



Hay quien dice que tiene la alcista sobre 1,02. que deberia llegar ahi para rebotar fuerte.

yo sinceramente dudo que rompa minimos de hoy 1,04.

que si es buen precio para entrar con vistas a medio largo plazo? yo diria que si. 

en unos meses nos acordaremos de estas oportunidades de compra.

pero ahora pues lo que pasa. parece que el mundo se va a acabar, pero de eso nada. en breve rebote y todos a tirarnos de los pelos.

nadie sabe realmente que va a suceder. si rebotará en estos niveles, o por contra deciden llevarla por debajo del euro para arrancar desde mas abajo.
es imposible saberlo. pero si es posible intuir donde estará Bio en unos meses. y yo creo que muchisimo mas arriba.

la decision es muy personal. jamas te dejes influir por nada ni por nadie.
la decicion que se tome debe ser la buena para lo bueno y lo malo, y la debes tomar tu y solamente tu.

suerte en lo que decidas. 

por cierto. ayer puse la caña a 1,05 solo para ayer. y ahora mismo estoy pensando si volverla a poner al mismo precio o 1,04. a ver como se desarroya la sesion



EDITO. acabo de poner la caña en 1,05 estos precios me parecen muy absurdos.


----------



## Corcho (20 Dic 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Hay quien dice que tiene la alcista sobre 1,02. que deberia llegar ahi para rebotar fuerte.
> 
> yo sinceramente dudo que rompa minimos de hoy 1,04.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, pues tenía 2 planes en mente:

Comprar a 1.05 y poner SL un poco mas abajo, pero creo que me saltaría y rebotaría.

Comprar a 1.05 y no mirar en 1 año jaja

Bueno confio en los rumores de Asia...espero qeu sean ciertos jaja

---------- Post added 20-dic-2018 at 12:13 ----------

Por cierto acabo de fijarme que hay n doji gravestone de ayerr...


----------



## ex pepito feliz (6 Ene 2019)

Yo compre 9500 mas a 1,06 antes de fin de año. luego rebotó en 0,98. todo segun lo previsto.

espero que comprarais sobre estos precios, porque creo que la van a llevar muy arriba.

vamos primero a romper ese 1,32 al cierre, y despues a cerrar por encima de 1.42.

por arriba no hay nada , y de superar al cierre esas resistencias, tardariamos poco en visitar maximos de 2018.

la unica duda que tengo es si esta vez van a ir en serio, y llevarnos por encima de los 2

el rumor de que van a dejar la deuda neta a 0 esta corriendo como la polvora.

parece ser que se filtró algo de pescaderias coruñesas. segundo mayor accionista, y quien le suministra el omega 3.

lo de Nestlé se verá reflejado en este ultimo trimestre. pero lo gordo vendrá a partir del 1 trimestre 2019..

a ver mañana que camino toma.


----------



## Ankou (7 Ene 2019)

Yo tenía unas pocas acciones, quizá compro más y no miro en 12 meses y que sea lo que Dios quiera.. Y cada vez que baje de 1.05 o 1 pillo unas pocas más


----------



## ex pepito feliz (7 Ene 2019)

EstoDeberiaSerMiNick dijo:


> Yo tenía unas pocas acciones, quizá compro más y no miro en 12 meses y que sea lo que Dios quiera.. Y cada vez que baje de 1.05 o 1 pillo unas pocas más



Eso mismo es lo que estoy haciendo yo. quitando 12.000 que compré a 1,71

entré a 1,08 1,12 y 1,06 (20000) con una media bastante buena.

en total tengo 32000 a una media de 1,33 creo recordar. 

a ver si esto va en serio.


----------



## paulistano (7 Ene 2019)

gran volumen hoy....la clave, superar los 1,8x?


----------



## ex pepito feliz (7 Ene 2019)

paulistano dijo:


> gran volumen hoy....la clave, superar los 1,8x?



La clave es ir superando resistencias segun vengan.

de momento el primer obstaculo superado con exito. 1,31 superado al cierre.

mañana a por el 1,41 y despues 1,51 

superados todos estos obstaculos, si podemos soñar con ver esos jodidos maximos de 2018.






casi con toda seguridad 

1: resultados record 2018 
2: deuda practicamente a 0. si no a 0 directamente. 
3: Nestlé enseñando la patita en este ultimo trimestre.


----------



## Ankou (7 Ene 2019)

Al final el 80% de las acciones estarán en poder de gente que comenta en este hilo.


----------



## jmhiglesias (7 Ene 2019)

EstoDeberiaSerMiNick dijo:


> Al final el 80% de las acciones estarán en poder de gente que comenta en este hilo.



...yo sólo tengo 2000 acciones, hagamos recuento.... 

Saludos....

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (8 Ene 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> La clave es ir superando resistencias segun vengan.
> 
> de momento el primer obstaculo superado con exito. 1,31 superado al cierre.
> 
> ...



Ha sido tocar el 1.42 e irse para abajo. Confiemos que mantenga el 1.3 al cierre.


----------



## paulistano (8 Ene 2019)

Igual ha ocurrido con la otra fetiche del foro.... Solaria. Pasar de 5 y osgion para abajo del 10%


----------



## ex pepito feliz (8 Ene 2019)

Son correcciones sanas.

Necesarias para seguir subiendo.
Unos venden , y otros entran para subirla más arriba. Esta tarde espero verlas bonitas a mis dos niñitas


----------



## austral (8 Ene 2019)

Biosearch cuando cotizaba a 1,90€ (en verano), era la misma empresa que cuando cotizaba a 1€ hace escasos días, incluso puede que fuera peor empresa.
Hoy ha tocado el 1,42€, un +42% en estas 5 sesiones del 2019.
Muchisimos valores del Continuo han subido fuerte estos días, Ebioss, Pescanova, Duro Felguera, GALQ, Coemac.....la lista es interminable.
¿Habrá corrección fuerte en estos valores o va a seguir la locura compradora?
Vete a saber


----------



## ex pepito feliz (8 Ene 2019)

austral dijo:


> Biosearch cuando cotizaba a 1,90€ (en verano), era la misma empresa que cuando cotizaba a 1€ hace escasos días, incluso puede que fuera peor empresa.
> Hoy ha tocado el 1,42€, un +42% en estas 5 sesiones del 2019.
> Muchisimos valores del Continuo han subido fuerte estos días, Ebioss, Pescanova, Duro Felguera, GALQ, Coemac.....la lista es interminable.
> ¿Habrá corrección fuerte en estos valores o va a seguir la locura compradora?
> Vete a saber



Como ves el cierre a 1,3?


lo que veo aqui esque dependen unas de otras para subir o bajar... en mayor o menos medida, si sube una suben las otras dos, y viceversa.


----------



## herodes2 (8 Ene 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Son correcciones sanas.
> 
> Necesarias para seguir subiendo.
> Unos venden , y otros entran para subirla más arriba. Esta tarde espero verlas bonitas a mis dos niñitas



¿ Así se llama ahora a la especulación?


----------



## ex pepito feliz (8 Ene 2019)

herodes2 dijo:


> ¿ Así se llama ahora a la especulación?





unos salen y otros entran.

y los que mandan, a tirar todos los stop que puedan.

tambien se llama especulacion si jaja pero esa especulacion da lugar a nuevas 
entradas. dinero fresco en niveles mas bajos.


----------



## Ankou (8 Ene 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> unos salen y otros entran.
> 
> y los que mandan, a tirar todos los stop que puedan.
> 
> ...



Yo ando mirando si baja para pillar algún paquete más, pero parece que se mantiene más o menos, y no tiene correcciones acusadas.


----------



## Ankou (16 Ene 2019)

Bio ya está bastante arriba, habrá que ver si rompe el tope o corrige.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (16 Ene 2019)

Biosearch esta muy muy fuerte. 1,6 y con ganas de seguir.

a primera hora la intentaron tirar con 100k a mercado. sabeis lo que paso?

el que las vendió las mandó a 1,52 y despues tuvo que ver como seguia escalando posiciones, hasta alcanzar los 1,6 de nuevo.

a ver ahora que hace el pedazo de gilipollas ese...


----------



## Ankou (16 Ene 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Biosearch esta muy muy fuerte. 1,6 y con ganas de seguir.
> 
> a primera hora la intentaron tirar con 100k a mercado. sabeis lo que paso?
> 
> ...



A mi me interesa que baje, así puedo pillar alguna más, por ahora no entraré con más que está bastante arriba y miedo me dan estas subidas tan continuas.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (23 Ene 2019)

Cierre 1,6

Demanda	Oferta
Títulos	Precio	Precio	Títulos
17.570	1,600	1,610	7.620

Reventado el 1,6 ( mas de 50k) en el ultimo segundo.

mañana?? a ver si testeamos el 1,7 ahi ahi ahi !!!


----------



## jmhiglesias (23 Ene 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Cierre 1,6
> 
> DemandaOferta
> TítulosPrecioPrecioTítulos
> ...



...hoy tenia/tengo orden de venta a 1,65 euros..... por un céntimo no se ejecutó....me estoy pensando subir un poquito más....

A ver esta noche con la almohada qué decido.....

Saludos....

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ex pepito feliz (23 Ene 2019)

jmhiglesias dijo:


> ...hoy tenia/tengo orden de venta a 1,65 euros..... por un céntimo no se ejecutó....me estoy pensando subir un poquito más....
> 
> A ver esta noche con la almohada qué decido.....
> 
> ...



Tu veras compi.

yo no vendo ni una


----------



## estanflacion (23 Ene 2019)

En el foro de Biosearch en Pcbolsa hablan de contactos para crear una empresa conjunta entre Biosearch y Ab Biotics por parte de Nestle y Kaneka. Hay algo de cierto en esto?


----------



## ex pepito feliz (24 Ene 2019)

estanflacion dijo:


> En el foro de Biosearch en Pcbolsa hablan de contactos para crear una empresa conjunta entre Biosearch y Ab Biotics por parte de Nestle y Kaneka. Hay algo de cierto en esto?



Son rumores.

Biosearch es a Nestlé lo que ABB a Kaneka. y en un futuro no descarto algun tipo de acuerdo a 4 bandas.

Biosearch no esta preparada por si sola para comprar ese 30% de ABB pero detras tiene a Nestlé, y eso ya son palabras mayores.


para Nestle y Kaneka, son cantidades ridiculas.

de una forma u otra, pase lo que pase siempre será positivo para Bio y ABB

son clarisimos caballos ganadores.


que pena no haber pillado ABB desde el principio


----------



## ex pepito feliz (28 Ene 2019)

nosoyburbujón dijo:


> desde la barra del bar veo el MACD por los suelos todavía
> 
> a tomar por culo, no vendo. Pa ganar 4 perras prefiero esperarme, no sea que



Bio aun tiene que reventar. nos vamos esta misma semana a maximos !!


----------



## ex pepito feliz (3 Feb 2019)

Importantisimo. 

leer los accionistas de esta maravillosa empresa.
informe completisimo sobre presente y futuro de nuestra pequeña Biosearch.


http://www.bolsamadrid.es/docs/SBolsas/docsSubidos/bios_20190131_e.pdf
los que tengan dudas, por favor que dejen de preguntar, y se lean este completisimo informe


----------



## no_me_consta (22 Mar 2019)

...........






Enviado desde mi HUAWEI G7-L01 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ex pepito feliz (22 Mar 2019)

no_me_consta dijo:


> ...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A cargar las alforjas entre 1 y 1,10 ya depende de la creatividad de cada uno xD

cuando Nestlé entre en escena, vamos a ver el autentico potencial de la bicha. vamos a tener un verano muy movidito con Biosearch


----------



## ex pepito feliz (25 Abr 2019)

Vamos poco a poco, que luego vienen las desilusiones xD
mañana presenta resultados, y a ver si presentan ya de una puta vez el producto Nestlé. que llevan bastante retraso.
se espera presentacion en los `proximos dias, y para el segundo trimestre deberia contabilizar en los resultados.
entonces solamente con la expectacion que va a crean antes de ese segundo trimestre, la van a llevar muy arriba. espero reventar los maximos 2018 en todo el verano. aunque yo digo que será en JULIO !!

debido a la desaceleracion de las ventas en el ultimo trimestre, tambien afectará a este primr trimestre. ( o por lo menos eso es lo que espera el mercado) por lo tanto seguramente despues de resultados la bajen. ( salvo sorpresa y sean realmente buenos). pero cuando se vea reflejado Nestlé por minimo que sea, esto va a ser un puto cohete. la primera etapa de Audax comparada con la subida que tendrá Bio será un cuento de bebes.
aunque tambien digo que para ver Bio a precios escandalosos ( por encima de 3) quizas nos tengamos que meter en minimo 6-7 kilos de beneficios anuales. y para eso falta un par de añitos. pero por encima de 2 la tendremos bastante antes...


----------



## ex pepito feliz (25 Abr 2019)

Por cierto, mañana primer aniversario de este gran jilo


----------



## Ankou (26 Abr 2019)

Es un buen momento para aumentar capital de esta empresa? La conozco poco.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (26 Abr 2019)

Ocno Bianor dijo:


> Es un buen momento para aumentar capital de esta empresa? La conozco poco.



Te refieres a una ampliacion de capital??

precisamente es uno de los atractivos de Bio. pocas acciones, deuda nula. ahora con Nestle entraran dinero de manera muy muy regular...


----------



## D´Omen (8 May 2019)

Así que aplazaron los resultados,,, creo que voy aprovechar el retroceso para volver a meterme, cuando se fue a los 1,20€ ya desperdicié la opción, como lo veis? yo creo que puede ser una buena entrada antes de resultados


----------



## ex pepito feliz (8 May 2019)

D´Omen dijo:


> Así que aplazaron los resultados,,, creo que voy aprovechar el retroceso para volver a meterme, cuando se fue a los 1,20€ ya desperdicié la opción, como lo veis? yo creo que puede ser una buena entrada antes de resultados



Estate atento a ver que pasa finalmente con la guerra comercial usa china. si llegan a un acuerdo, compra. 

pero como les de por marear la perdiz, igual las puedes comprar bastante mas baratas. los resultados segun las previsiones van a ser bastante discretos. a partir del 2T se empezará a animar esto de verdad.

es solo una opinion mia, y puede pasar cualquier cosa. desde que la bajen a 1 pavo de nuevo, a que la suban del tiron a los dos.

eso si. a medio largo plazo es un pedazo de entrada a los precios actuales. pero si vas a muy corto plazo.... es jugar al rojo o negro.

suerte con lo que decidas


----------



## D´Omen (8 May 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Estate atento a ver que pasa finalmente con la guerra comercial usa china. si llegan a un acuerdo, compra.
> 
> pero como les de por marear la perdiz, igual las puedes comprar bastante mas baratas. los resultados segun las previsiones van a ser bastante discretos. a partir del 2T se empezará a animar esto de verdad.
> 
> ...



Habrá que estar atentos. Hoy echándole un vistazo a la gráfica lo veo un poco incierto la verdad, después de no seguir hacia arriba tras este 1,40 ahora la veo que esta o el euro por abajo, o los 1,55.. Podría pensar que los resultados fueran buenos y la pueden subir otra vez y con el impulso irse a romper esos 1,55€ del tirón, o si de ser discretos como tu dices continué como va para irse al 1€ antes de volverse para arriba. En base a eso estaba haciéndome el planteamiento de entrar con stop ajustado por si las moscas pensando en lo primero. Habrá que observarla tb mañana y pasado.


----------



## D´Omen (9 May 2019)

Bueno, pues ostiazo en bio y solaria, ambas a precio de saldo. Se esta poniendo interesante la semana, sin acuerdo USA-China y a nada de resultados...


----------



## ex pepito feliz (9 May 2019)

D´Omen dijo:


> Bueno, pues ostiazo en bio y solaria, ambas a precio de saldo. Se esta poniendo interesante la semana, sin acuerdo USA-China y a nada de resultados...



Ojo porque si que puede haber acuerdo.

Trump recibe una "hermosa" carta de Xi Jinping y asegura que aún es posible un acuerdo comercial con China

como salga algo positivo esta noche, mañana subida libre en varias 

lo que me mosquea es el Dow. parece una montaña rusa, mas por la incertidumbre del que pasará en la reunion


----------



## D´Omen (9 May 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Ojo porque si que puede haber acuerdo.
> 
> Trump recibe una "hermosa" carta de Xi Jinping y asegura que aún es posible un acuerdo comercial con China
> 
> ...



Ahí está el asunto, si hay acuerdo mañana puede estar interesante


----------



## D´Omen (14 May 2019)

Bueno, resultados efectivamente discretos pero parece que el mercado los ha tomado como muy optimistas de cara al próximo trimestre con lo de nestle, se ha notado tb que la habían hecho trizas la semana pasada. Al final ayer decidí no entrar, aunque la idea era aprovechar a corto alguna subidita como la de hoy creo que terminaré entrando de cara a mantenerla un poco más, tiene buena pinta


----------



## ex pepito feliz (18 May 2019)

D´Omen dijo:


> Bueno, resultados efectivamente discretos pero parece que el mercado los ha tomado como muy optimistas de cara al próximo trimestre con lo de nestle, se ha notado tb que la habían hecho trizas la semana pasada. Al final ayer decidí no entrar, aunque la idea era aprovechar a corto alguna subidita como la de hoy creo que terminaré entrando de cara a mantenerla un poco más, tiene buena pinta



Ahi esta compañero. Nestlé es la clave. 

es lo que el mercado necesitaba escuchar. ya estan mandando el producto desde abril a 4 paises de los 40 que se comercializará.
Biosearch esta invirtiendo en nuevos centros de fabricacion, para poder abastecer a Nestlé del LC40 a tutiplen . tienen que invertir si o si porque la que se les viene encima cuando esten los pedidos a pleno rendimiento, solamente en la mitad de paises que se comercializará el potito, puede ser muy gorda. 

*

la materialización de los nuevos contratos en probióticos (Nestlé), y la reanudación de los pedidos en Asia (que dará mayor visibilidad en el 2T), • el margen de mejora en lípidos tras el robusto crecimiento del 1T, • lanzamiento de productos de mayor valor añadido (márgenes > +30p.p.) en extractos (5 nuevos productos) que moderen la caída de ingresos de esta división y su impacto en el EBITDA.*


----------



## ex pepito feliz (18 May 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Ahi esta compañero. Nestlé es la clave.
> 
> es lo que el mercado necesitaba escuchar. ya estan mandando el producto desde abril a 4 paises de los 40 que se comercializará.
> Biosearch esta invirtiendo en nuevos centros de fabricacion, para poder abastecer a Nestlé del LC40 a tutiplen . tienen que invertir si o si porque la que se les viene encima cuando esten los pedidos a pleno rendimiento, solamente en la mitad de paises que se comercializará el potito, puede ser muy gorda.
> ...



Pues eso. segun se acerque este segundo trimestre, se va a poner calentita. va a crear mucha expectación pues se da por seguro que este 2T va a ser muy bueno. aunque con la sola presencia de Nestlé en las cuentas de este 2T la va a hacer subir.

y ya si este par de gilipollas llegaran a un acuerdo en las proximas fechas con la puta guerra comercial, ya seria la leche


----------



## Ankou (19 May 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Pues eso. segun se acerque este segundo trimestre, se va a poner calentita. va a crear mucha expectación pues se da por seguro que este 2T va a ser muy bueno. aunque con la sola presencia de Nestlé en las cuentas de este 2T la va a hacer subir.
> 
> y ya si este par de gilipollas llegaran a un acuerdo en las proximas fechas con la puta guerra comercial, ya seria la leche



Con estas empresas nunca se si especular o invertir....


----------



## ex pepito feliz (19 May 2019)

Ocno Bianor dijo:


> Con estas empresas nunca se si especular o invertir....



Estudia sus fundamentales y verás que joyita tenemos entre manos.
Lo ideal es pillar un paquete a buen precio para largo sin prisa, y otro paquete para entrar y salir . Porque este valor da mucho mucho juego.
Ahora mismo Nestlé comercializa el LC40 en 4 países. Dentro de uno o dos años estarán en los 40 países a pleno rendimiento. Yo no quiero convencer a nadie. Lo mejor es que cada uno estudie la empresa ,y actúe en consecuencia .
Hay muy pocas empresas con la proyección de Biosearch , sus fundamentales son acojonantes .


----------



## ex pepito feliz (18 Jun 2019)

Aqui lo tenemos 

Lanzamiento MATERNA® Optilac® de Nestlé - Biosearchlife

Nestlé looks to boost breastfeeding with probiotic solution

No me quiero ni imaginar cuando empiece Nestlé a entrar en serio en las cuentas de Bio...

hoy subidon del 7,38% a ultima hora. menudo velon... cierre en maximos 1,28

se rumorea movimientos corporativos...


----------



## ex pepito feliz (18 Jun 2019)

https://twitter.com/Biosearch_life


----------



## jmhiglesias (20 Jun 2019)

...hoy ha tocado el 1,34 euros, cierre en 1,308 euros

Saludos.....


----------



## ex pepito feliz (20 Jun 2019)

jmhiglesias dijo:


> ...hoy ha tocado el 1,34 euros, cierre en 1,308 euros
> 
> Saludos.....



Ya te digo. buena sesion.

en el mismisimo momento que Nestlé entre en las cuentas de Biosearch notablemente, la subida va a ser sonada.

ahora si empieza lo bueno. cuenta atras tic tac


----------



## D´Omen (21 Jun 2019)

Pues parece que rompemos a corto; 1,37€ en este momento

Llevaba esperando un mes, y justo el otro día se topa con los 1,16€, las divergencias alcistas en el MACD son notables, yo ya me frotaba las manos pensando en meter orden esa misma tarde si el cierre no quedaba por debajo de esa cota, salió ipsofacto la noticia de Nestlé y el efecto consecuente, lo que me llevó a retrasar la entrada por si había enfriamiento post-noticia, se esta moviendo muy rápida, antes de ayer reculó efectivamente y estuvo en los 1,22€ lo cual dejaba otra oportunidad, no pensé que duraría tan poco, al final tendré que entrar tarde y mal visto lo visto. Veremos como cierra esta tarde pero algo inmediato se cierne, hay volumen, y la corrección parece finalizada.


----------



## jmhiglesias (21 Jun 2019)

D´Omen dijo:


> Pues parece que rompemos a corto; 1,37€ en este momento
> 
> Llevaba esperando un mes, y justo el otro día se topa con los 1,16€, las divergencias alcistas con el MACD eran notables, yo ya me frotaba las manos pensando en meter orden esa misma tarde si el cierre no quedaba por debajo de esa cota, salió ipsofacto la noticia de Nestlé, lo que me llevó a retrasar la entrada por si había enfriamiento, se esta movimiendo muy rápida, antes de ayer enfrío y estuvo en los 1,22€ lo cual dejaba otra oportunidad, al final tendré que entrar tarde. Veremos como cierra esta tarde pero algo inmediato se cierne, la corrección parece finalizada.



... yo a mi madre también pensaba comprarle cuando estuvo a 1,22 euros y deje pasar el tren.... Cachis.

Saludos..



Enviado desde mi JSN-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## D´Omen (21 Jun 2019)

jmhiglesias dijo:


> ... yo a mi madre también pensaba comprarle cuando estuvo a 1,22 euros y deje pasar el tren.... Cachis.
> 
> Saludos..
> 
> ...



Te deja con los dientes largos, una oportuna entrada a 1,16€ pensando en lo que puede dar a final de año es muy interesante

Ahora pueden pasar dos cosas; o que rompa para arriba sin piedad, no descartes que la entrada de volumen de ayer a última hora este indicando que algo va a salir en breve que lo propicie, o que finalmente no lo haga y volvamos al entorno en el que estábamos, pero me da a mi que los 1,20 no los volvemos a ver.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (21 Jun 2019)

D´Omen dijo:


> Te deja con los dientes largos, una oportuna entrada a 1,16€ pensando en lo que puede dar a final de año es muy interesante
> 
> Ahora pueden pasar dos cosas; o que rompa para arriba sin piedad, no descartes que la entrada de volumen de ayer a última hora este indicando que algo va a salir en breve que lo propicie, o que finalmente no lo haga y volvamos al entorno en el que estábamos, pero me da a mi que los 1,20 no los volvemos a ver.


----------



## bonobo (21 Jun 2019)

D´Omen dijo:


> pero me da a mi que los 1,20 no los volvemos a ver.



No estoy yo tan seguro


----------



## D´Omen (21 Jun 2019)

Bueno, de tocarla al final no ha podido pasar la bajista. Yo ya, perdido el tren de los 1'20€ solo me queda esperar o a que rompa o retroceso


----------



## ex pepito feliz (23 Jun 2019)

Creo que aun vais a tener tiempo de entrar sobre 1,22-1,25 hasta que Audax no ejecute la AK, Bio no subirá con fuerza... o quizas si 
imposible saberlo. solo se que cuando aparezca el primer dato positivo de Nestlé en las cuentas de Bio, va a subir a lo bestia.
a veces no interesa apurar demasiado. sobre 1,22-1,25 ya es muy buena entrada para lo que se le viene encima...

esto es hablar por hablar. igual este lunes amanece por encima de 1,30 y va a buscar reventar la bajista 1,355, y de ahi para arriba.


me consta que estan llevando varios proyectos de I+D muy muy interesantes. ojito con Bio.


----------



## D´Omen (24 Jun 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Creo que aun vais a tener tiempo de entrar sobre 1,22-1,25 hasta que Audax no ejecute la AK, Bio no subirá con fuerza... o quizas si
> imposible saberlo. solo se que cuando aparezca el primer dato positivo de Nestlé en las cuentas de Bio, va a subir a lo bestia.
> a veces no interesa apurar demasiado. sobre 1,22-1,25 ya es muy buena entrada para lo que se le viene encima...
> 
> ...



ex pepito feliz crees que con Solaria habría que esperar también al AK de Audax?, yo en principio lo estoy interpretando así pero la verdad que ya la semana pasada se puso muy interesante.

Esta claro que de aqui a final de año el trío debiera de dar buenas alegrias


----------



## ex pepito feliz (24 Jun 2019)

D´Omen dijo:


> ex pepito feliz crees que con Solaria habría que esperar también al AK de Audax?, yo en principio lo estoy interpretando así pero la verdad que ya la semana pasada se puso muy interesante.
> 
> Esta claro que de aqui a final de año el trío debiera de dar buenas alegrias



Yo pienso que Audax las retiene . Independientemente de que tengan algún repunte interesante . A partir de julio veremos qué pasa


----------



## DoctorKaputo (24 Jun 2019)

Este valor se encuentra en una interesante tesitura. Ha formado una figura de banderola simétrica muy bonita que se acerca a su desenlace. Mola.
No conozco los fundamentales y no sé si acompañan. Si fuera asi y el contexto general no lo estropease, podría dispararse.
Si es al contrario, podría caer con fuerza en el corto-medip plazo.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (24 Jun 2019)

DoctorKaputo dijo:


> Este valor se encuentra en una interesante tesitura. Ha formado una figura de banderola simétrica muy bonita que se acerca a su desenlace. Mola.
> No conozco los fundamentales y no sé si acompañan. Si fuera asi y el contexto general no lo estropease, podría dispararse.
> Si es al contrario, podría caer con fuerza en el corto-medip plazo.



Seguimos el patrón que nos debería llevar a máximos. En la anterior subida no se cumplió , y freno en 1,70. Se filtró la desaceleración en las ventas y dieron por completado el ciclo .
Pero en esta ocasión hay una pequeña diferencia . Nestlé en las cuentas de resultados . Por muy pobre que sea la contribución de Nestlé en las cuentas , pre resultados 2T debería tener una subida curiosa.
Esperemos que Audax ejecute la AK esta misma semana, y a subir hasta resultados .


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (29 Jul 2019)

Pues los resultados parece que han sido malos. 
¿Qué opinas Pepito? Yo ando un poco descolado y en principio esperaré pero parece que al mercado no le ha gustado nada (-15%)


----------



## estanflacion (29 Jul 2019)

Triple suelo en 1, o aguanta, o nos vamos a 0,70. Buena oportunidad en 0,70 para comprar para un rebote? Ya comienza a parecer a otras tantas del continuo. Se han subido los sueldos los directivos? Lo de siempre.


----------



## D´Omen (29 Jul 2019)

De los resultados hay cierto lió que no acabo de entender, los titulares están hablando de pérdidas del 88% respecto al año pasado mismo período pero además dan un descenso del cifra de negocio entorno al 16%, en parte motivado por que el año pasado en Asia los clientes compraron de más y otras razones "inesperadas" (tela con esto). Por otro lado se habla de una inversión en equipos de producción para fermentación de probioticos segun plan estrategico e I+D de 800k. Luego los directivos se han metido como 400k en sueldo. ¿Se podría decir que el desfase ese entre el 88% y el 16% viene de estos dos últimos?. Es que la combinación de 174k de ganancias y el -88% es muy brutal como titular, el pánico vendedor de esta mañana ha sido de aupa.

El ostión ha sido guapo, la verdad que después de no se cuánto tiempo sin saber donde estaba igual hasta bien a ver si vamos para donde va a tirar. Ahora a ver si aguanta el 1€. No obstante algo me dice que os vamos a tirar una temporada con el optimismo en bajos niveles


----------



## D´Omen (30 Jul 2019)

Bueno pues lo veo más claro..

CNMV - Hechos relevantes



> ha obtenido unos ingresos de 11.339 Miles de euros durante el primer semestre de 2019, con un Resultado de Explotación (EBITDA) de 1.021 Miles de Euros y un beneficio antes de impuestos de 232 mil euros
> 
> Las ventas registradas en el primer semestre del año han disminuido un 16,8%



....



> En cuanto a las inversiones, *Biosearch ha invertido 897 Miles de euros durante el primer semestre de 2019, un 113% más que en 1S2018*. La línea de probióticos ha sido el negocio en el que más se ha invertido, a través de una nueva planta de fermentación de probióticos en Granada que incrementará la capacidad productiva.
> 
> *La deuda financiera se ha situado en los 1.297 Miles de euros, una reducción del endeudamiento del 45,7% respecto al 1S2018*



No sé, los resultados no los veo tan nefastos. El 88% ese como titular apocalíptico esta muy bien pero poco más.

Seguramente se esperaba más con lo de Nestlé y a lo mejor de este 2019 ya vemos que quizás no se puede esperar los máximos de 2018 que por lo que parece fue bastante bueno (si estaban hablando de ventas 2018 en Asia en probioticos excepcionales por razonas de stock...) pero tampoco podemos decir que una empresa que al fin y al cabo sigue dando beneficio, reduce deuda y aumenta la inversión vaya de culo. Veremos como evoluciona. También decir que llevaba en el rango ese 1'20-1´30 sin saber que hacer un tiempecito largo, visto lo visro la siguiente parada estaba clara.

Sobre la subida en remuneraciones de los directivos;



> A 30 de junio de 2019, el Comité de Dirección de la Sociedad está integrado por 8 miembros, entre los que se encuentran 4 mujeres. *La remuneración total devengada por la Alta Dirección asciende a 406 miles de euros frente a los 371 miles de euros del periodo de comparación. *


----------



## ex pepito feliz (31 Jul 2019)

D´Omen dijo:


> Bueno pues lo veo más claro..
> 
> CNMV - Hechos relevantes
> 
> ...



Aqui lo acabas de poner.

Biosearch esta invirtiendo en crecimiento. reduce deuda casi un 50% . hay que tener en cuenta que el 1T del 2018 no se lo esperaba nadie, ni ellos mismos. fué mas de un millon de beneficio, de ahi ese 88% en comparacion con el 1S del 2018.

pero desde Junio ya se esta comercializando el LC40 ( Nestlé) y en extractos tienen el Caronositol® y el *Luprenol*™ que lo van a romper en los proximos años.

Biosearch es una inversion para minimo 3 años desde este mismo momento. segun vaya entrando en esos 42 paises, las cifras de negocio van a ir cambiando. pero al mismo tiempo tiene que seguir creciendo y reinvirtiendo en el negocio.

por cierto, lo de los dos HR me huele a chamusquina, y creo que casi se pasan de frenada.
sacan el 1 HR en apertura, y visto el revuelo que causaron ( ya con las alforjas llenas) sacan el segundo HR suavizando y explicando lo ocurrido y afirmando que van a frenar la desaceleracion en las ventas en el 3T y bla bla bla.

dudo mucho que rompa la zona euro. aun estando todo como esta, que da miedo. la podriamos ver tonteando a primera hora con el 0,98
este precio con vistas a 3 años, es un puto descojone.

Han invertido y lo seguiran haciendo en fermentadoras. de eso se encarga Nestlé soltando 5 kilos en 5 años, por la patente. para que crezcan como champiñones


----------



## D´Omen (31 Jul 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Aqui lo acabas de poner.
> 
> Biosearch esta invirtiendo en crecimiento. reduce deuda casi un 50% . hay que tener en cuenta que el 1T del 2018 no se lo esperaba nadie, ni ellos mismos. fué mas de un millon de beneficio, de ahi ese 88% en comparacion con el 1S del 2018.
> 
> ...



Yo de momento las tengo a tiempo también. Razón por la que tras saltarme el stop he recomprado más abajo, a ir revisando tras ver estos resultados de aquí a final de año.

Esta claro que baje más o no, ha habido y hay mucho interesado en bajarla. En algún sitio ya la están dando valor objetivo de 0,40€. en base a los malos resultados obviando los detalles de los mismos.

De momento en la franja del 1'00-04€ va entrando volumen. Imagino que habrá ataque a los 0,96€. Veremos luego como hace el mes.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (31 Jul 2019)

D´Omen dijo:


> Yo de momento las tengo a tiempo también. Razón por la que tras saltarme el stop he recomprado más abajo, a ir revisando tras ver estos resultados de aquí a final de año.
> 
> Esta claro que baje más o no, ha habido y hay mucho interesado en bajarla. En algún sitio ya la están dando valor objetivo de 0,40€. en base a los malos resultados obviando los detalles de los mismos.
> 
> De momento en la franja del 1'00-04€ va entrando volumen. Imagino que habrá ataque a los 0,96€. Veremos luego como hace el mes.



De momento tocó 0,96 y rebote hasta 0,996 importantisimo acabar al cierre por encima del euro.

a medio largo no hay color. 

Finaliza proyecto METASIN con el lanzamiento de productos con efectos beneficiosos sobre el síndrome metabólico - Biosearchlife


----------



## ex pepito feliz (31 Jul 2019)

Cierre en el pavo pelao.
la tendran unos dias mareando la perdiz en este nivel, como en diciembre... y para arriba.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (1 Ago 2019)

La buena noticia esque desde apertura se ha mostrado fuerte por encima del leuro. 1,024 + 2,40% 
la mala esque necesitamos mas volumen !!!!!

pero de momento podemos decir que la tormenta ya pasó. veremos


----------



## ex pepito feliz (1 Ago 2019)

Desde luego ese triple suelo funciona (0,96) eso es muy muy buena noticia.


----------



## D´Omen (1 Ago 2019)

Ahora falta que venga volumen...con agosto por delante veremos, pero bueno si al menos donde esta mantiene bien


----------



## ex pepito feliz (2 Ago 2019)

Maximo 1,138 con las comprazas que estan habiendo nos vamos en breve para arriba !!


----------



## D´Omen (2 Ago 2019)

Haber confirmado el triple suelo y salir ya del canal ese de los 0,96-1,04€ dice mucho. Ahora veremos si el volumen de hace un ratito va aumentando.


----------



## no_me_consta (15 Ago 2019)

.....






Enviado desde mi HUAWEI G7-L01 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## D´Omen (16 Ago 2019)

Pues sinceramente,estando como esta el patio la bajada de hoy no la he visto muy creíble, pero cerrando por debajo del 0,96 como ha cerrado ya me creo cualquier cosa

Yo de momento no vendo. Mañana veremos a ver que hace


----------



## ex pepito feliz (16 Ago 2019)

Hasta que no empiece a entrar Nestle en las cuentas, aqui hay poco que rascar.
toca tener paciencia el que este comprado arriba, y siga creyendo en la empresa. los numeros cambiaran para 2020


----------



## ex pepito feliz (16 Ago 2019)

Estan consiguiendo su objetivo. hacer vender a los que las tienen a 1,70
y me consta que ya han caido demasiados...

resultados flojos por la desaceleracion en ventas. entre el 3 y 4 trimestre se deberia equilibrar la balanza. pero es a partir del 2020 cuando esto se va a poner serio.

invierten en fermentadoras por valor de 900.000
reducen la deuda a corto plazo un 46% hasta 1,200.000

cuando empiece a entrar pasta de verdad, con el Per que tiene y tendrá esto va a ser un puto cohete.


----------



## D´Omen (16 Ago 2019)

A mi lo de ayer me ha parecido un robo de carteras con mucha nocturnidad y alevosía aprovechando la coyuntura veraniega, el pánico generalizado y que ya de por sí lleva sin buen volumen un tiempecito. La rotura del 0,96 ha hecho salir a muchos a pesar de que las divergencias están ahí.

No obstante, el cierre semanal no invita una mierda al optimismo todo sea dicho, se pensaba ya que estaría lateral un tiempecito en el euro y tal pero al final nos han dejado lo suficiente en el filo como para hacer creer que todavía puede despeñarse más en lo que queda de mes. Al fin y al cabo, si tiene que volver a subir en un tiempo largo hasta entonces el que este fuera va querer entrar cuanto más barato mejor.

Veremos a ver, por fundamentales la realidad que hasta los próximos resultados tampoco se puede justificar que la acción tenga que despeñarse más allá de la especulación.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (18 Ago 2019)

D´Omen dijo:


> A mi lo de ayer me ha parecido un robo de carteras con mucha nocturnidad y alevosía aprovechando la coyuntura veraniega, el pánico generalizado y que ya de por sí lleva sin buen volumen un tiempecito. La rotura del 0,96 ha hecho salir a muchos a pesar de que las divergencias están ahí.
> 
> No obstante, el cierre semanal no invita una mierda al optimismo todo sea dicho, se pensaba ya que estaría lateral un tiempecito en el euro y tal pero al final nos han dejado lo suficiente en el filo como para hacer creer que todavía puede despeñarse más en lo que queda de mes. Al fin y al cabo, si tiene que volver a subir en un tiempo largo hasta entonces el que este fuera va querer entrar cuanto más barato mejor.
> 
> Veremos a ver, por fundamentales la realidad que hasta los próximos resultados tampoco se puede justificar que la acción tenga que despeñarse más allá de la especulación.



Pura especulacion. y encima parece que hay campaña para hacerla bajar. todos los que dicen que la empresa no vale, estan como posesos buscando una buena entrada.
el tiempo pondrá las cosas en su sitio.

las primeras ventas en hong kong ya se han materializado. y el mismo producto, pero de la mano de Angelini Pharma , ya se esta comercializando en Rusia.
Rusia no entraba en Nestlé, por eso tienen libertad para comercializarlo con otra empresa.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (18 Ago 2019)

D´Omen dijo:


> Pues sinceramente,estando como esta el patio la bajada de hoy no la he visto muy creíble, pero cerrando por debajo del 0,96 como ha cerrado ya me creo cualquier cosa
> 
> Yo de momento no vendo. Mañana veremos a ver que hace



A que precio entraste ??


----------



## D´Omen (18 Ago 2019)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> A que precio entraste ??



Me la jugué un poco con una primera entrada a 1,26€ los días antes de resultados con un stop en 1,16€. El día de resultados me saltó el stop y volví a entrar más abajo.

Estoy a uno 1,14€ contando la primera entrada. Perdí una oportunidad buena para salir y volver entrar cuando justo los tocó con aquel rebotillo porque no se le le veía muy consistente.

Para esta segunda vez fijé stop en 0,96 los primeros días pero luego lo quité viendo que se estabilizaba y que lo de esta semana podía llegar. No descarto en un momento dado aplicarlo si es para comprar bastante más abajo pero creo que de aquí a los próximos resultados va a ser más difícil afinar.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (19 Ago 2019)

D´Omen dijo:


> Me la jugué un poco con una primera entrada a 1,26€ los días antes de resultados con un stop en 1,16€. El día de resultados me saltó el stop y volví a entrar más abajo.
> 
> Estoy a uno 1,14€ contando la primera entrada. Perdí una oportunidad buena para salir y volver entrar cuando justo los tocó con aquel rebotillo porque no se le le veía muy consistente.
> 
> Para esta segunda vez fijé stop en 0,96 los primeros días pero luego lo quité viendo que se estabilizaba y que lo de esta semana podía llegar. No descarto en un momento dado aplicarlo si es para comprar bastante más abajo pero creo que de aquí a los próximos resultados va a ser más difícil afinar.



Salvados por la campana ( de momento)

mañana parece ser que siguen recuperando indices. Ibex viene verde hulk. no descarto verla esta misma semana en 1,15

aunque para dar un puñetazo de verdad en la mesa, necesitamos chicha. a ver si aparece algun balance de las ventas en china y rusia del MATERNA o un nuevo contrato y a subir de verdad.


----------



## bonobo (1 Sep 2020)

Te entiendo conforero, pero yo la espero un poco mas arriba. pondre un stop para evitar otra temporada en el infierno, pero vender hasta pasados los 2€ no.


----------



## jmhiglesias (1 Sep 2020)

bonobo dijo:


> Te entiendo conforero, pero yo la espero un poco mas arriba. pondre un stop para evitar otra temporada en el infierno, pero vender hasta pasados los 2€ no.



.... yo como bien dices, después de pasar la temporada en el infierno, y ver el tonteo que tenía entre los 1,22 a 1,26 hace unos pocos días... di orden de venta a esos 1,26 que ocurrió después pues lo que vemos, subida bestial hasta casi los 1,80 de hoy.... estoy que ...... O sea me ha servido de buena experiencia....para aprender a tener paciencia.

Saludos... 

Enviado desde mi JSN-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bonobo (1 Sep 2020)

jmhiglesias dijo:


> .... yo como bien dices, después de pasar la temporada en el infierno, y ver el tonteo que tenía entre los 1,22 a 1,26 hace unos pocos días... di orden de venta a esos 1,26 que ocurrió después pues lo que vemos, subida bestial hasta casi los 1,80 de hoy.... estoy que ...... O sea me ha servido de buena experiencia....para aprender a tener paciencia.
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Enviado desde mi JSN-L21 mediante Tapatalk



Las lecciones en bolsa cuestan dinero. Si le sirve de consuelo, todas las gacelillas hemos pagado lecciones. Animo, siempre surgen oportunidades.


----------



## bonobo (2 Sep 2020)

a mi me salto el stop, y me planteo entrar si baja hacia 1,42


----------



## jmhiglesias (10 Sep 2020)

....bueno parece que volvemos a reiniciar el camino de subida, tenemos mínimos de estos dos últimos días crecientes...

Saludos....


----------



## Manu_alcala (1 Oct 2020)

Por debajo de 1,30 para mi es compra clara. La espero por esa zona. Antes de resultados tiene que ir a buscar esos niveles que fueron la anterior resistencia.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (3 Oct 2020)

Ahi seguimos con la pequeña Bio.

ni que decir que no es la misma empresa que en 2019-2018-2017...
pipeline de escandalo


Actualizo Bio 2.020
1.- solicitud de patente internacional para mitigar la perdida de memoria asociada al envejecimiento...proyecto GERAS
2.- finalizacion con exito estudios k8
3.- solicitud de patente internacional de extratos para prevencion de enfermedades cardiovasculares...proyecto GERAS
4.- solicitud patente europea de compuestos como terapia de la vaginosis bacteriana...proyecto GESTAHEALTH
5.- ensayo clinico del k8 en sanitarios en contacto con pacientes covid-19
6.- ampliacion de la venta del materna opti-lac de nestle a mexico y japon despues de hong-kong-china y taiwan
7.- estudios clinicos de los beneficios del probiotico lc40 en los lactantes para prevenir enfermedades respiratorias y conjuntivitis 
8.- solicitud de patente para tratamiento de infertilidad femenina
9.- presentacion del producto smartjoin que alivia la inflamacion y dolor articular
10.- acuerdo de marketing y distribucion de ventas para usa con AIDP
11.- nuevo producto ELDERPRO potenciador del sistema inmune.
12.- certificado producto BIO al hereditum LC40 

Ayer llamé al hospital donde se estan haciendo los ensayos con K8 para covid, y sin demasiados detalles me dijeron que todo iba bien.
la empresa sacará un comunicado en breve anunciando el resultado de los ensayos...

hora de ir tomando posiciones. el que la espere por debajo de 1,30... le pude salir bien o mal xD


----------



## Manu_alcala (19 Oct 2020)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Ahi seguimos con la pequeña Bio.
> 
> ni que decir que no es la misma empresa que en 2019-2018-2017...
> pipeline de escandalo
> ...



Pues me da a mi que en Noviembre va a dar oportunidad de compra a 1,2X. Cargando el rifle estoy.


----------



## Abner (19 Oct 2020)

El k8 es un probiotico??? Vaya full, de Estambul, no me jodas, si ese es el producto estrella están jodidos. Te tomas un yogur caducado y tiene el mismo efecto sobre el covid ....

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Oct 2020)

Abner dijo:


> El k8 es un probiotico??? Vaya full, de Estambul, no me jodas, si ese es el producto estrella están jodidos. Te tomas un yogur caducado y tiene el mismo efecto sobre el covid ....
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk



Abraza la verdadera fe, descreído, y compra unas Biosearch!


----------



## ex pepito feliz (19 Oct 2020)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Pues me da a mi que en Noviembre va a dar oportunidad de compra a 1,2X. Cargando el rifle estoy.



Si no respeta 1,30 despues del doble techo, nos vamos por debajo de 1,20

si perfora 1,30 esperate que las podras comprar cerca del euro. el 3t aun siendo superior al del 2019, va a ser flojito. eso sumado a como estan todos los mercados, creo que le van a atizar bien.
yo ya tengo orden de 30.000 a 1,06 a ver si pica xD


----------



## ex pepito feliz (19 Oct 2020)

Abner dijo:


> El k8 es un probiotico??? Vaya full, de Estambul, no me jodas, si ese es el producto estrella están jodidos. Te tomas un yogur caducado y tiene el mismo efecto sobre el covid ....
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk




No seas soez, por favor.

Biosearch no es un vende crecepelos.
has visto el proyecto Geras? sobre todo el destinado a los mayores, para mejorar el deterioro cognitivo. rejuvenece tanto fisica como mentalmente.
con respecto al K8, no sabes ni lo que estas diciendo. documentate antes de soltar tanta chorrada. esto es un hilo serio de una cotizada

por cierto. k8 no es el producto estrella. o mejor dicho. formará parte de una camada de productos (extractos, lipidos y probioticos) que van a dar de que hablar muy pronto


----------



## Manu_alcala (10 Nov 2020)

Bueno, pues habrá que picar un poco en la MMA de 200 sesiones. Esta seca de volumen y los que hemos tradeado con ella sabemos lo que eso significa....

Suerte y buenas pluses.


----------



## Manu_alcala (16 Dic 2020)

Arranca la bicha.


----------



## Tubes (15 Feb 2021)

Hoy nos despertamos con la OPA a 2,20 
+41%


----------



## Manu_alcala (15 Feb 2021)

Enhorabuena a los premiados . Ya era hora!!!! Al final el mercado premia a las buenas empresas.


----------



## El que te focka (15 Feb 2021)

Yo me he deshecho por fin de ellas. No tenía muchas, pero las tenía a 1,25 EUR. No veía el momento de hacerlo.

Ahora para que hagan lo que la prima Sole y ya me tiro del balcón.


----------



## Manu_alcala (15 Feb 2021)

El que te focka dijo:


> Yo me he deshecho por fin de ellas. No tenía muchas, pero las tenía a 1,25 EUR. No veía el momento de hacerlo.
> 
> Ahora para que hagan lo que la prima Sole y ya me tiro del balcón.



No hay que hacerse sangre, doblar una posición o que te pille dentro una OPA no es algo que pase todos los días o algo que todo el mundo puede contar. Yo también las he soltado y en mi fuero interno me fustigo por llevar solo 1500 acciones... Pero bueno mu ricos esos leuros.


----------



## Tubes (15 Feb 2021)

Pues ya hemos vendido mis 20.000 acciones. Una plusvalía muy generosa


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (15 Feb 2021)

Yo de momento mantengo mis 2500 acciones. Entre vender ahora o en la OPA no hay mucha diferencia pero espero alguna noticia haber si hay suerte y aparece algún otro pujador que nos haga ganar otro pellizco.


----------

